# Timex Problem



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

Could anyone please help me with setting the date on my timex watches. I have two with the same problem. One is a manual wind which I don't know the age of, the other a 1975 automatic. I can't set the date on either because when I pull out the crown it goes straight into time set. No matter how gently I ease it out it just bypasses the first click every time. Is this a common Timex problem? If its a fairly easy fix I will have a go but as they both keep excellent time i'm reluctant to mess with them too much. Any ideas?

thanks Clen


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mel will be along soon to provide everything you need to know about Timex, but for the time being, try this: Pull out the crown and advance the time until the day turns over. Keep advancing until you pass two o'clock, now wind back to just before ten o'clock. Advance again to two o'clock. Each time you do this the day should turn over. A lot of back and forth, but quicker then turning the hands all the way aroun the dial twice. 

Later,

William


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Mel will be along soon to provide everything you need to know about Timex, but for the time being, try this: Pull out the crown and advance the time until the day turns over. Keep advancing until you pass two o'clock, now wind back to just before ten o'clock. Advance again to two o'clock. Each time you do this the day should turn over. A lot of back and forth, but quicker then turning the hands all the way aroun the dial twice.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Hi William,

Thanks for the quick response.I tried your suggestion but as I wind back past 12 the date goes back as well. I am now in the process of turning the hands to advance the date, then it will be correct for two months. Then turn the hands back 24 hours in August. Good job I like them.

thanks Clen


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Clenash said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mel will be along soon to provide everything you need to know about Timex, but for the time being, try this: Pull out the crown and advance the time until the day turns over. Keep advancing until you pass two o'clock, now wind back to just before ten o'clock. Advance again to two o'clock. Each time you do this the day should turn over. A lot of back and forth, but quicker then turning the hands all the way aroun the dial twice.
> ...


You can try going farther than 10 and 2, perhaps 3 and 9 or 8 and 4. You should hear/feel a click when it has gone far enough. Some movement numbers and/or photos of the watches would likely be a help as well. 

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is no problem with the watch, its just that it lacks the 'quick set' feature that is now common on modern movements..

The only way to advance the date is the method that William suggests...


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

jasonm said:


> There is no problem with the watch, its just that it lacks the 'quick set' feature that is now common on modern movements..
> 
> The only way to advance the date is the method that William suggests...


Hi William and Jasonm,

Thanks for the advice. You are right about the automatic, I will just have to adjust it the long way. I forgot to mention the manual wind watch has a day and date display so there is a problem with that one. I have tried to upload photos but no success, even following the advice posted elsewhere on this forum. I have taken the back off and all I can find are 'no jewels' and '800'.

thanks Clen


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Clenash said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Clenash said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Clenash said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Clenash said:
> ...


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Clenash said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Clenash said:
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So to insert that image, I used the










Which is the address of the image on photobucket and pasted it into the box that comes up when you click the







icon , make sure the box is empty when you do this..... Make sure that you only have one 'http etc in the address, and the last part is always .jpg ( usually )


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

1975 don't have a quickset mode, you follow as suggested. Given that these are around 35 years old, that's doing well even for a Timex, and a service is probably in order and may well solve your problems and/or make changing the date easier. :yes:

That's a partial disassembly, ultrasonic or similar clean, and a re-lube as per the Service Manuals for the particular model of movement. We now have a pretty complete set of Service Manuals for download (in printable format) FOC on the Timex Forum :-

Timex Manuals Link

which ALL may d/l and use to service the various #Timex movements 

Once you get to the forum, Under the Banner Heading and Intro, to the right is a link to the Service Manuals and Catalogues pages, feel free to call in and use. If you do a complete download and print, you wil have an almost complete Service Manual as issued to Timex Dealers from #22 cal up to around #100 cal.

HTH a bit

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

mel said:


> 1975 don't have a quickset mode, you follow as suggested. Given that these are around 35 years old, that's doing well even for a Timex, and a service is probably in order and may well solve your problems and/or make changing the date easier. :yes:
> 
> That's a partial disassembly, ultrasonic or similar clean, and a re-lube as per the Service Manuals for the particular model of movement. We now have a pretty complete set of Service Manuals for download (in printable format) FOC on the Timex Forum :-
> 
> ...


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Jasonm for the Timex photo, I tried for ages to do that. Looks good in close up too.

Thanks Mel, I am now wading through all the manuals and the rest of the Timex info, brilliant.

thanks Clen


----------

